# Embroidery problem Janome mb-4s



## miamiepictees (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello please I need help I have problem with my brand new Janome MB-4S. The machine starts to work and stop working and it shows a message saying rethread and start the tension is good sometimes the needle cut the treath and sometimes don't cut it and just shows the message Im using cutaway stabilizer and tearway please need help I'm not sure if keep this machine or let it go I read a lot of good reviews about it but I thing I'm the first person with this problem because I couldn't find any review about this problem please help


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't own this machine but i really wanted it as it is a great price for what it does. The only reason I havn't bought it is because of this video ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baYsER1W7P4


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We had three of them and loved them. Never had an issue. Janome's are 'home' machines but are not really designed for the owner to fix them. Time to find a dealer that can diagnose the problem.


----------

